# How do you shrink pics .



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Aug 2, 2007)

I have no idea how to decrease the size of a pic from like 500k to 19k in order to use as Avatar or just post in a thread. How is this done? Is there freeware available for this task?


----------



## Davidius (Aug 2, 2007)

There is open source (free) software called GIMP which has this and other features. You can find it here.


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Aug 2, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> There is open source (free) software called GIMP which has this and other features. You can find it here.




Thank You!


----------



## Davidius (Aug 2, 2007)

Paul G. Woods said:


> Thank You!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Aug 2, 2007)

GIMP...

Interesting name. There's some humour in it.


----------



## SRoper (Aug 2, 2007)

MS Paint has a rather crude scaling tool. I use the GIMP as well.


----------



## mgeoffriau (Aug 2, 2007)

GIMP is powerful but can be a little clunky. If you want something more basic (and faster), try Irfanview. It's an excellent quick loading image viewer/editor.


----------



## Megaloo (Aug 3, 2007)

I use Irfanview...works well.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 3, 2007)

Now _this_ is a great online site:

http://www.shrinkpictures.com/

It even has an avatar creation utility:

http://www.shrinkpictures.com/create-avatar/



> Welcome to Shrink Pictures. As an admin of a large Forum, we have a lot of users who have almost no grapics skills or knowledge. This website was created out of frustration of users asking questions like How do I resize images? How do I make images smaller? and How do I shrink this picture for an avatar?. So, we created the Shrink Pictures tools that are no more difficult than posting in a Forum and now anyone can Resize Images and Digital Pictures.


----------



## Answerman (Aug 3, 2007)

How some follow-up questions as to where do you put the avitar once it's created? Do you have to find a site to host your picture? Can you use a blog hosting site like blogspot?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 3, 2007)

Are you trying to make a Custom Avatar for yourself on the Puritan Board?

If so then it allows you to upload a custom Avatar in your profile. That's how I have my cutie pies as my avatar.


----------



## Answerman (Aug 3, 2007)

I see how to do it now, thank you.


----------

